# scwinn & roadmonster psysle truck by bzkleta



## butomankin (Sep 8, 2011)

heres my version of cycle trucks


----------



## butomankin (Sep 8, 2011)

*more photoa*

more photos


----------



## jackomeano (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice bicycle...


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

*e.t*

wheres e.t. or toto


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

nice bike looks good


----------

